# Photo Shop Guru? - Paint Idea



## GM Paint Guy (Apr 8, 2006)

Are there any Photo Shop Guru's other there? I've grabbed 3 pic's from the gallery and was hoping that someone could re-color the following:

-HOOD
-A-PILLAR
-ROOF (back to the very faint cured roof line where it meets the 1/4)

Painted Black (semi flat), and wheel centers blacked out (rims left polished)

kinda reminant of Camaro SS's that had the blackeout roofs + the hood.


----------

